# You helped me a lot



## dianikabw

I am kind of doing a research about Japanese foreigners who learn Indonesian language.
However, I don't have any basic about Japanese language, so I have a lot of problems right now.

Can you guys help me?

How do we say 'You help me a lot' in Japanese language?

I used google translate, but it didn't give the accurate result.. ;((

Thanks in advance.. )


----------



## 森人さん

あなたは私をたくさん助けました.
Anata wa watashi wo/o takusan tasukemashita. You helped me a lot. I am a beginner learner.


----------



## frequency

森人さん said:


> あなたは私をたくさん助けました.


Yes, this makes sense but unnatural a bit.


dianikabw said:


> 'You help me a lot'


You help*ed* me a lot―Totemo tasukari mashita.
You *help* me a lot―Totemo tasukari masu.
I think they're easier for you.


----------



## 森人さん

あなたは私を。。。。。Should I eliminate this?


----------



## frequency

たくさん助けました is just ambiguous and not idiomatic. 助かります。is similar to "You're helpful." and this is common. 
(You know, if you say 助ける（た）, this is an action verb. Maybe in Japanese and in that case, we like to use "helpful", status-base.)


----------



## 森人さん

I don't need to say you or I, its understood.


----------



## frequency

Sorry, yes 助かります is okay. あなたは私を助かります。is grammatically incorrect, and あなたは私をたくさん助けました。is unnecessarily long.


----------



## 森人さん

ああわかりましたどうも


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

'You help me a lot' 

あなたは私をよく助けてくれます。You help me often.
あなたは私をとてもよく助けてくださいます。You help me very well.
あなたは私をいつも助けて下さいます。You help me always.
are more natural Japanese wording to my ears.


----------



## 森人さん

Thank you for helping me.


----------



## frequency

> とてもよく助けて


Help + quality よく isn't impossible in Japanese. Evaluating your help? Not quite. That is between the line of "often/frequently よく" and "quality よく".


----------



## 森人さん

なるほど

たすけてくれてありがとう


----------

